

Why ServInt (competitor) stands behind Rackspace - billclerico
http://blog.servint.net/2009/07/08/why-servint-stands-beside-rackspace-and-you-should-too/

======
mcantor
Potential ulterior motives notwithstanding, this is admirable. Inspiring,
even! Can you imagine Microsoft giving Apple props, without condescending
overtones? Can you imagine Apple giving ANYONE props, without condescending
undertones? I can't. Well, I can, really, but that doesn't mean it'll ever,
ever happen.

~~~
ggruschow
PR stunt or not, it works for me. "They're not corporate pricks." has been
burned into my brain. That's huge to me.

The weird part is that I don't recall hearing of them before.

------
jacquesm
Outages like this are a really good reminder why you should not have all your
servers in a single colocation if you plan on weathering any kind of crisis.

------
j_baker
The ironic thing is that this may end up being a better advertisement than the
others are making.

~~~
JshWright
I'm not sure how ironic that is. If you think this was simply a post giving
props to Rackspace then you're nuts.

------
pavs
Looking at their VPS prices and features and comparing to slicehost (my
current server) I feel like I am doing it wrong. If I could get more info on
how much processing power is allocated to each VPS and more option than just
centOS I can see myself moving right now.

~~~
piramida
And you won't be wrong as it's on of the top VPS providers, and the oldest one
too. For 6 years have hosted my projects with them with great success -
really, one day of fibercut downtime, plus several occasions with 15 minute
downtimes due to host machine rebooting - none in the last couple of years as
software is more stable now (they use Virtuozo).

CPU is not abundant, so for calculations you better get one of higher VPSes,
but overall support and stability of the service are unmatched.

~~~
pavs
Thanks for the info. I never heard of them before, I am considering moving and
looking/comparing all the options.

Free backup and 4 free IP is good enough reason for me to move. At slicehost
they charge $30/month just for backup! which is not even available on the
high-end slices. The only thing I will miss about slicehost is the ability
resize slices within minutes without much effort. I am currently moving back
and forth with their 2GB-4GB slices.

~~~
piramida
Well ServInt can up your plan in minutes, too. Free evaluation of the next-
size VPS for two weeks. All it takes is one email.

------
philfreo
Interesting post from a competitor (not something you see every day). I've
been a ServInt customer for a couple years now and have been extremely happy
with what I get and their level of service for $50/month.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
It's execptionally good marketing:

\- our main competitor has problems \- we've not had down time since 2004 \-
all the other offers being given you are from lowlife cretins

They know how to place themselves.

------
cakesy
What a joke. So we should now laud companies who take responsibility for
messing up? Of course they should take responsibility, this doesn't add
anything to the conversation at all. That is the minimum they should do, and
something they should be congratulated. Sure, they didn't bury there head in
the sands, and deny it all, like Nvidia did with its video card problem, but
that should not be encouraged.

~~~
jerf
Community standards do not maintain themselves. If nobody at least sometimes
says the obvious, well, the obvious goes unsaid, and before you know it, it's
not obvious anymore.

Of course there are some ulterior motives here too, but then, there pretty
much always is when enforcing community standards.

The idea that people shouldn't be congratulated for performing their basic
duties in a community is incredibly destructive, a recipe for a community with
lower standards.

